# New - again



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just discovered this site. Looks interesting.
Been drawing and painting aircraft of any era since I was about 4 yrs old back in 1948 - still not much good at it but keeping trying!
Currently working on a painting of a Blenheim Mk V for a friend - and may do another for myself based on the Mediterranean anti - shipping strikes. But I could use confirmation of some detail.

I've created my own 3D viewing model and I can see one piece of box art that shows the right hand side of the Mk V nose - but has anyone got some decent photos of that part of a Bisley or Blenheim V?
i.e. where the gun pack merges up into the nose?
I served 5 years in the RAF back in the mid /late 60's , as an Inst Mech- mainly on Javelins and Lightnings .
Mods - shoot me if I've got it wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome Neilf - we normally don't shoot folks here, only those who claim they are someone or something that they really aren't. Aside from that we're all pretty cool and there's a lot of knowledge here. Look around and enjoy.

PS Love the Lightning!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2009)

Got what wrong? Welcome to the forum. You might wish to take a look at the Aircraft Pictures section. I'm sure you might find some useful information there.

Enjoy.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2009)

What do you mean by "new - again"?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome! Agree with Eric, what do you mean by again?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2009)

Take a gander at the membership rules, Neil. They are a bit different than those over at eHanger.


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Take a gander at the membership rules, Neil. They are a bit different than those over at eHanger.



Not sure what you refer to there Matt 8) - I make my own way in the world and I'm a member of quite a few aviation / art sites .
I've looked at the membership rules for here but see nothing that stops me joining .
I'm surprised I haven't come across this site before - it does as I said in my intro - look interesting - at least to someone like me who's been mad about aircraft for 60 odd years.

As for what do I mean "New - again " - it was simply a reference to the number of sites I've joined " Here I go again " sort of thing.
Anyone got a problem with that?

As for "Got what wrong?" - I realised that there is probably a "reference" section where I should make my query about the Blenheim V stbd. nose but included it in my intro. anyway.

If I've missed something in the rules and conditions that means I'm not eligible by all means pull the plug - if not I'll be happy to contribute as I get into the threads on here if I feel I have anything to offer .


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2009)

No worries, Neil. We have had some issues in the past with a few members. Have a look around and get the feel for the place.


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks
Looking forward to exploring a most useful site.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome Neil


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome Neil, take ur time and look around, read some of the older posts and get aquainted with the membership....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Neil. We need more Brits here, the Aussies were
beginning to get the upper hand....

Charles


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes - I'm sure there will be plenty of good stuff on here to keep me coming back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2009)

I suppose u havent seen my spat over on ur other site Neil, ehanger... Either that or ur here under false pretenses.... 

Im extremely curious, as I went off on some of the members there including that kid Nick who posted some stuff over here that he claimed was his own work....

He was banned 4 times before we blocked his IP address....


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

I understand your curiosity but there is nothing sinister in my turning up at this moment.
Oh yes - I've seen your spat on EH mate !
But it's nothing to do with me . 
It's thanks to that I found this site (it's an ill wind as they say ). 
I've certainly given advice / critique to young Nick in the past on EH and very recently as well but that's as far as any link goes . I am not one of the great and good in the aviation art world so I doubt if my tuppence worth means a great deal to anyone - but I try to help where I can .
As I've said above I am a member of various aviation /art sites - that doesn't make me responsible for every Tom ,Dick or Harry that crops up on them or elswhere .
p.s. Look at the link to my blog in my Profile .


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Neil and welcome. I don't think I've got much more on the Blenheim V than you've already found, but I'll have a look through my stuff, and if I find anything I think might be of use, I'll post it.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can you post some or your artwork, Neil. Would love to see it. I suspect others would also.


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Matt - there's a link in my profile - weve got a thunder storm here so switching off - will see what i can do tomorrow - cya


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

hello and welcome neil, which bit of this isle are you from ?


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard Neil.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

G'day Neil, welcome from another......down under!


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 8, 2009)

rochie said:


> hello and welcome neil, which bit of this isle are you from ?



Rochie
Turriff , Aberdeenshire - retired back here from Manchester about 4 yrs ago.
Used to go to the Loop in Wales , Tebay or Lake District to catch low flyers on camera when we lived down there - not so easy up here.

Matt 
I've now added a few paintings in the appropriate thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2009)

neilf92 said:


> Matt
> I've now added a few paintings in the appropriate thread.




Wow!!! 

You are gifted my friend. I'm jealous. I really liked your Lightning and Tornado work. Well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Just had a look at your picture Neil, excellent! You should make a thread of them in the Personnel Gallery section.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2009)

Just seen your work in your profile link Neil. Bl**dy marvellous mate!


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

i agree with the lads Neil you've quite a talent


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## neilf92 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the great welcome - right now I'd better get on with the latest painting - my friend has been very patient - but now it's time to crack on. I am most grateful for the assistance given so quickly ref the Blenheim .
But with several more WWII paintings at the back of the mind it wont be long before I'm back !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2009)

Look forward to it.


----------

